# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  New .....................!!!!

## the original jason

................ collection

testabol depot (cyp)

----------


## the original jason

decabol

----------


## the original jason

durabol

----------


## the original jason

testabol prop

----------


## the original jason

boldabol

equipose

----------


## the original jason

trenabol

fina

----------


## the original jason

oxanabol

oxandrolone

----------


## the original jason

oxanabol packing

----------


## the original jason

methanabol 10

anabol

----------


## the original jason

methanabol 10 packing

----------


## the original jason

methanabol 50

----------


## the original jason

methanabol 50 packing

----------


## the original jason

stanabol 10

winstrol /stanazolol

----------


## the original jason

stanabol 10 packaging

----------


## the original jason

stanabol 50

----------


## the original jason

stanabol 50 packaging

----------


## the original jason

i have all the old tabs too, but they are no longer being produced, let me know if you want those? i can also add the new products when they are finished, masteron and proviron coming soon, oxydrol pics also and test enanth by the end of the month

peace

----------


## the original jason

they dont make clomid and nolva but here is a pic of enanth

----------


## the original jason

eq is 200mg/ml and the "oxydrol" is 100mg tabs splitable into 4, ill post some pics in next few days when i got some, no parabolan in the plans as yet, anastrozole just came out this month

peace

----------


## the original jason

ok here is oxydrol 100 as promised

----------


## the original jason

> Thanx for all the great pics brotha...I've always liked BD products...I'm glad to see that they are still expanding theur products.
> Any word on making the imfamous "PARABOLON".


eventually here it is lol, also oral turinabol to come soon, and oxydrol have now changed back to 50mg tabs

----------


## the original jason

oral turinabol , 10mg x 500 tabs

----------


## big deisiel

the holographic sticker shown on the testabol should it be on every bottle including the decabol

----------


## the original jason

not on there at all anymore, its finished now

----------


## the original jason

oxydrol now 50mg, same tablets as all others in green, 1 score down 1 side now, not cross 50 on one side, bd on other

----------


## the original jason

anastrozole are small blue pills, will get some tab pics soon to add

----------


## the original jason

mastabol now 100mg/ml with new labels

----------


## the original jason

test enanth, just notice i never posted this before, 250mg/ml 10cc vials

----------


## the original jason

test prop now in 20cc vials 100mg/cc

----------


## the original jason

just for anyone who didnt know, they now mostly do not have holograms but have a shiny red part, as per pic below on label, doesnt mean vials without shiny label are fake, however tehy are most likely old stock

----------


## the original jason

primobol 100mg/ml 10cc vials green coloured top


if i have missed anything, please let me know

----------


## angelxterminator

thanks for the update TOJ, i was gonna put something in here about the new labels being the metallic red instead of the hologram!

Keep in mind ALL BD tabs will still have the sticker though!

----------


## Tose22

This is British Dragon's Andropen : Chemical names: Testosterone Acetate, Testosterone Decanoate, Testosterone Propionate , Testosterone Phenylpropionate, Testosterone Cypionate . Its presentation is 20mg/ml test ace, 90 mg/ml test dec, 45 mg/ml test prop. and 75 mg/ml of test cyp.....Have fun growing with this one guys!!!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Tose22

British Dragon's Averbol, Chemical Name: Methendienone
Presentation; 25mg/ml in 20ml multidose vial

----------


## Tose22

Trinabol 150

----------


## Vovan

British Dragon got blue labels for CIS countries market.

----------


## Timyr

The given preparations are made in Russia, in a underground. All preparations are fakes, after application of injections there is an abscess, roid a fever. www.britishdragon.ru

----------


## angelxterminator

> The given preparations are made in Russia, in a underground. All preparations are fakes, after application of injections there is an abscess, roid a fever. www.britishdragon.ru


Are you trying to say british dragon is fake?

If so you dont know what you talking about. BD is one of the most backed companies in the business, and has real top notch gear.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Are you trying to say british dragon is fake?
> 
> If so you dont know what you talking about. BD is one of the most backed companies in the business, and has real top notch gear.


britishdragon.ru is an imposter. He is correct.

----------


## angelxterminator

> britishdragon.ru is an imposter. He is correct.


BritishDragon Is not in imposter.

.ru the site is. He was claiming the given preparations (all the listed BD aas) were made in russia and were fake. That is not the case, that is somebody imitating british dragon!

----------


## Microbrew

> decabol



The Decabol and Boldabol fonts are way to big and that is one of the things to look for when trying to compare the fakes to the real ones. Here's an example.

The Fake is on the Left, notice how much bigger the font is on the fake one compare to the real one.

----------


## Microbrew

Here's a pic of the Boldabol and Decabol from the website. Notice the difference in font size.

----------


## Vovan

> The given preparations are made in Russia, in a underground. All preparations are fakes, after application of injections there is an abscess, roid a fever. www.britishdragon.ru



wow, I somehow missed your reply... yes www.britishdragon.ru is not affilated with British Dragon Pharmaceuticals or www.britishdragon.com in any way. For russian contacts you can look at their russian version of BD site at www.britishdragon.com/ru ... but anyways I was the first who posted a picture of blue label... because I took that one right after received the first batch made specially for Russia  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> wow, I somehow missed your reply... yes www.britishdragon.ru is not affilated with British Dragon Pharmaceuticals or www.britishdragon.com in any way. For russian contacts you can look at their russian version of BD site at www.britishdragon.com/ru ... but anyways I was the first who posted a picture of blue label... because I took that one right after received the first batch made specially for Russia


I stated so earlier. Thank you for confirming.

----------


## PrimoPup

> oral turinabol, 10mg x 500 tabs


All BD orals should have a stay fresh pack inside

----------


## PumpinIron

GREAT THREAD! GREAT WORK!

For a moment, until viewing this thread, I thought I had recived Methanabol instead of Turanabol--wheew. CLOSE CALL>

----------


## PumpinIron

THAT PIC ABOVE IS METHANABOL.

Turanabol is Redish/pink.

----------


## PrimoPup

before you go making foolish remarks you better know what you are talking about.

Turanabol 
Pharmaceutical Name: Turanabol
Chemical name: Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone
Chem. Abstr. Name:
4-chloro-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxyandrosta-1,4-dien-3-on3
Molecular Formula:
Molecular Weight:
Product Description:
Turanabol is an oral steroid which was developed during the early 1960's. It has a predominantly anabolic effect which is combined with a relatively low androgenic component. On a scale of 1 to 100 the androgenic effect is very low - only 6 - and the anabolic effect is 53. (In comparison: the androgenic effect of methandienone is 45 and its anabolic effect is 90.) Turanabol is recommended in wasting diseases and HIV symptoms since it does not aromatize.

Presentation:
10 mg dark pink square tablets, with "10" imprinted on one side and "BD" separated by a score imprinted on the reverse, sealed in foil pouches of 500.

GET YOUR MONITOR CALIBRATED



> THAT PIC ABOVE IS METHANABOL.
> 
> Turanabol is Redish/pink.

----------


## schico28

I just got me Deca and D-bol from BD, but the red level is not metallic, that means they are fake?

----------


## nalbano34

the site I was on did not have the same looking products....fake site?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## aarobinhood

> oxydrol now 50mg, same tablets as all others in green, 1 score down 1 side now, not cross 50 on one side, bd on other


can u post the photo of the tablet plx?

----------


## mhb3939

> boldabol
> 
> equipose



Is this now a blue cap??
Still EQ??

http://www.britishdragon.com/boldabol200.asp

----------


## Bratty4him

I got vials of Testabol Enanthate and I have a question about the label...The british dragon website shows the vial saying "Testabol Enathate with the registered R following. Mine say "Testabol Enanthate 250" Does this matter?? Are they fakes? The source I got it from checks out on their website...Am I just being paranoid?? Or did they change the label?

----------


## bolin

I went on the BD website..... and the CAPS of the vials have the BD emblem on them..... I notice that in your pics there is written TEAR FLIP UP, like mine....why is that?? are they still LEGIT???

Please reply thank you

----------


## Seajackal

> I went on the BD website..... and the CAPS of the vials have the BD emblem on them..... I notice that in your pics there is written TEAR FLIP UP, like mine....why is that?? are they still LEGIT???
> 
> Please reply thank you


They MAY BE legit if you got them from a reliable source.

----------


## bolin

yes I check on the BD website they are legit....... the new ones have the emblem on them!! YES!!

----------


## BigMan65

british dragon is great stuff

----------


## alexzevz

theres a new british dragon!!
the green label: :7up:

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for sharing the pics bro, really apreciated and yours are the first to be
posted here!  :Smilie:

----------


## alexzevz

YEA 
i got them yestardy and posted them right away..
im the first in israel how got those green labels

----------


## Smart-tony

New labels great to know.

----------


## jess1000

> anastrozole are small blue pills, will get some tab pics soon to add


I received some BD Armidex, they are small blue pills with a line on one side & no print on the other side. Can anyone confirm it these are legit (source verifies on BD website).

Does anyone have any pictures of legit ones ?

----------


## unsure666

I got some BD stromba,blue in colour and five sided no markings or score,anyone know what they are?legit?fake?.

----------


## thepoetsuede

I have not seen the following BD:

Testabol in red lettering

AND

Testosteron Cypionate as the listed chemical underneath.

Mine has an orange cap.
Sounds legit?

----------


## JonnyBoy2930

I got the same testabol stuff... havent tried it yet tho... is it legit??

----------


## redz

You relise this thread is 6 years old?

----------


## the big 1

> You relise this thread is 6 years old?


Haha, i dont think he does!!!

----------


## 5a_reductase

Fake, one of the best faked........Sorry....I have to agree. If they are real then why are the batch and expiration dates printed in the same process? The corners are even rounded, but the print don't lie. Batch and exp. dates are never printed in the same process..At least not on "pharmacuetical" grade preperations.

----------

